# MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue, CA



## realmeows (Sep 24, 2011)

MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue, a registered non-profit organization located in the San Francisco Bay Area in California, is overflowing with adoptable pigeons and doves. I am posting this e-mail and links below from its founder and director, Elizabeth Young. Her e-mail address is [email protected]

MickaCoo is an offshoot of the well-established Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue, a registered non-profit organzation, located in San Jose, CA.

Pigeon & Dove Adopters and Foster Aviaries Urgently Needed
MickaCoo is full up with 114 pigeons and doves in foster care and is daily being asked to rescue more including this tame, unreleasable feral in Santa Cruz, this dyed-yellow king pigeon youngster at SFACC (Why would somebody dye him yellow? I don't know. People...) and many others who we are to full to help. 

Please share and cross post!

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue (our website) and www.RescueReport.org (blog)

Birds Available for Adoption (and there are always more that we haven't gotten on the website yet)

How to Create an Aviary for Rescued King Pigeons (this article is helpful for whatever kinds of pigeon aviary you want to create)

Online Application to Foster or Adopt

Why Have a Pigeon For a Pet? and Pigeon Pants! and Doves as Pets

Elizabeth
MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue 

Thank you for helping us to secure an online fundraising place in the GlobalGiving Community!

Like us on Facebook!

Until they all have homes, don't buy, don't breed- adopt.
www.RescueReport.org
www.MickaCoo.org
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGjyooh3Yo0


----------



## realmeows (Sep 24, 2011)

*MickaCoo will ship pigeons*

To those interested in adopting a pigeon or dove but live outside of the San Francisco Bay Area, here is some information from Elizabeth Young, founder and director of MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue, which may help you:

Thank you very much. Yes, we will consider long-distance adoptions and ship pigeons (at adopter's expense) within the Continental US weather permitting. (We've placed pigeons in AZ, CO, GA, OH, IN, WI, NY, CT, SC, TN...)

Potential adopters can complete our online adoption application (http://mickaboo.org/apply-mickacoo.html and on www.MickaCoo.org) and I will work with them to adopt, either from us or to help some of their local pigeons.

And as always- thank you for your support and encouragement! It is much appreciated. (from Elizabeth Young via January 13, 2012 e-mail to Susan Fong aka "realmeows")


----------

